# G4003g Rig



## Danny X (May 20, 2016)

I recently purchased a G4003G. The manual states the spindle switch has been revised. From what I gather the spindle switch was previously recessed. The revision places the spindle switch in a small sheet metal box.

The manual depicts routing the web sling around the lower end of the lathe towards the headstock. The drawing Grizzly provides in the manual does not depict the upgraded spindle switch housing. I am trying to figure out how they want you to run the sling without crushing the spindle switch box as it does not appear to be stout enough to support the strap.

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 21, 2016)

If you can, duct tape a block next to the sheet metal box that the strap can ride on.


 Steve Shannon


----------



## minions (May 31, 2016)

Spindle switch has been changed to where now one side of the switch box is thick cast iron.... well wasn't thick enough to not break when I lifted the lathe with sling.  broke at the weak point where the bolt attaches it to the lathe.  

Some people suggested moving the housing forward and routing the sling behind it but I felt my sling wouldn't fit behind the housing.  Placing a block there is an excellent idea Steve suggests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanmb (Jun 1, 2016)

Instead of bringing the strap directly up on the same side as shown in figure 14, cross the sling again on the inboard side the the head pedestal under the bedway.  This will keep the strap from contacting the switch housing. Just lifted mine on to stand this past weekend. Lining up the all the holes in the bedway, chip pan. and cabinets was not easy.  I wish I would have had the forethought to have drawn some crosses to mark the location of the holes in the chip pan before trying to place the lathe on top.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 4, 2016)

I just routed the strap away from the switch. The carriage and tailstock were moved to balance it. The G4003G in the pic is hanging free.


----------



## Danny X (Jun 5, 2016)

I was worried the lathe would have twisted if not wrapped as per diagram. One side of the switch box was indeed cast. It held the strap while lifting. 

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## abrace (Jun 20, 2016)

The mount for the switches is cast. I just lifted mine onto the stand 2 weeks ago and had the same problem. Once I saw it was cast I proceeded to follow the directions in the manual to the letter, hoping it would hold but unconvinced. After I placed the lathe it on the stand, I noticed that the mount had broken right where it mounts to the lathe.

I called Grizzly and they sent me a replacement part. They said the proper procedure is actually to remove the entire block, the switches, and the rod that connects to the forward/reverse lever on the carriage. They said to take a picture before removing the wiring. The gentlemen on the phone said they were coming out with a new addendum with revised lifting instructions that makes this suggestion.

It is too late for you, but to help line up the lathe I purchased some long metric bolts that were the same thread as the lathe mounting bolts. I threaded them up through the stand from underneath effectively making studs out of them that I could use to align the lathe while lowering it.

Worked like a champ. After the lathe was on the stand I removed the bolts and threaded in the official mounting bolts from the top...everything was lined up perfectly.


I am glad you had better luck with your cast switch mounting block than I had. Grizzly made good on it though, I will give them that.

---Aaron


----------

